# SoCal Here.



## jacksmoke (Feb 5, 2010)

Been smokin' for about ten years, on the BGE for about seven.  Love it, love it, love it.  What's more?  I found this site!  What a wealth of knowledge!  Wish I had stumbled onto this place years ago.  I have a lot of catchin' up to do....


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to smf , Jack...... Enjoy your stay ... Happy smokes..


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2010)

First off welcome Jack to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 6, 2010)

WELCOME, fellow Southern Californian!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to SMF it is a Great place with a lot on knowledge


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Enjoy your stay.



Don


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 6, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to  the *SMF*!!


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## seenred (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Jack!  It's good to have ya here.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Keep reading the forums, it always makes things better through knowledge.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and to the great info on some of those replies.  I'll get to posting some pix, sorry, Qview soon.  I had a group over last night for the UFC and tried a new recipe and one new technique.  Both of which I learned from SMF.  Both were a hit.  Probably no surprise to any of you SMF vets, but I was a little apprehensive on changing the way I smoke my butts.  Turned out great.  As did the ABTs.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome abaord. Your gonna like it here.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm liking here a lot already.  Here's a couple of post I put up:

My UFC Fight Party Cook: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=88900
Time to replace my BGE gasket post: http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=88901


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - glad you joined with us. Where are you in CA


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome fellow Socal member!!


----------



## treegje (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## deltadude (Feb 8, 2010)

*Welcome aboard!*


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm in Orange County.


----------



## cppbrian (Feb 8, 2010)

I live in OC as well, welcome to SMF, I've only been here for about 2 months. There is so much to learn from here, and great people too.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard. You will love it here. I learn something every time I log on.


----------

